# Website online stellen



## geforceeee (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
könnt ihr mir vielleicht in ein paar Schritten erklären, was ich alles machen muss, um eine Website online zu stellen! Ich weiß nur, dass ich Webspace benötige, aber was muss noch beachtet werden??

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

lg, geforceeee


----------



## Philster91 (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn du dir Webspace bei einem Anbieter geholt hast, bekommst du von dem die Zugangsdaten zum Server. Per FTP lädst du dann deine Dateien hoch, z.B. mit Filezilla - Das Open Source FTP-Programm. Die Startseite deiner Homepage nennst du index.html (bzw. index.php).


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. Januar 2009)

Bei einigen Anbieter (HostEurope...) kannst du auch angeben, welche als Startseite dastehen soll.


----------



## xcEmUx (16. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht könnten wir hier ja mal so ne Art Sammelthread eröffnen, in dem man gute (kostenlose) Webspaces nennt ?
Ich fang mal mit dem Standart MySpace an ^^.
_____________________
mfg xcEmUx


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. Januar 2009)

Lycos Tripod


----------



## blueman (16. Januar 2009)

Funpic.de / Ohost.de


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2009)

xcEmUx schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir hier ja mal so ne Art Sammelthread eröffnen, in dem man gute (kostenlose) Webspaces nennt ?
> Ich fang mal mit dem Standart MySpace an ^^.
> _____________________
> mfg xcEmUx


Myspace ist ja kein richtiger Webspace. Es ist halt Space im Web .. aber kein Webspace im eigentlichen Sinne


----------



## Philster91 (18. Januar 2009)

ALL-INKL.COM


----------



## HeNrY (18. Januar 2009)

bplaced.net


----------



## klyer (18. Mai 2009)

funpic.de kostenlos, aber manchmal mit ausfällen der server bzw. kleinere problemen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> bplaced.net


 
Dito! Ist m.M.n. der beste kostenlose Webspace...


----------

